# iOS 5....



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait till fall!!!!!!!

http://gizmodo.com/5808982/


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the update for camera...omigosh.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I like what I see of the new features. I plan to replace my 2nd gen iPod Touch with a new one in September (assuming Apple keeps to their past schedule). The new features will make the upgrade worth it.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I only have an ipad2, so the only updates that look useful to me at a glance are the wireless syncing and the split keyboard for thumb typing.

Lots of good stuff for iPhone users there though.


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooh. I think I'll like the Advanced Gestures the most. I switch between apps--a lot--so this one will be made of awesome.

...is it fall yet? No? What about now?


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

You can pretty easily enable some of the advanced gestures in 4.3, if you're that eager.  I honestly don't know how I ever used my iPad without them   They feel so natural.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I am very excited for this update and am really glad it's going to be available for the iPhone 3GS, too. 

Re: wireless syncing--it's about time, Apple!!!


----------

